# Type the person above you based on their pictures



## DomNapoleon

But please explain why you type someone like that. Type tritype and instincts. Here I go first:


----------



## DomNapoleon

@katherine8 you might be interested in this thread. :wink:


----------



## 7rr7s

6w5 4w3 9w8? 9w1? Probably Sx dom. 

The hair. It's flashy, but it's not subtle flashy the way a 3 or a 2 or 7 would be. It's reserved, classy, but still with some bite to it. The eyes, the expressions point to 4. The subdued sense points to 9, or rather away from 8.


----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Mandraque 4w3 So/Sx @KindOfBlue06 Sexual 6, Social 3 or Social 2


----------



## 0+n*1

You have soft features and childlike expressions, not particularily intense. You have drowsy eyes, desirous eyes, vulnerable eyes, eyes that are generally soft/playful (not sharp or piercing or menacing). That makes me think 9 or 4. I'd go with sx/sp because of the focus on attractability and the sensual/seductive kinda look of them (no shirt on, pouty mouth, finger in mouth). I'll go with 4w5 because there's certain longing to your pictures and some reserve to them. 4w5, 479, sx/sp. (maybe sx5w4 because of Naranjo subtypes, and 2 instead of 7, but the 9 is still there).


----------



## Lord Bullingdon

0+n*1 said:


> You have soft features and childlike expressions, not particularily intense. You have drowsy eyes, desirous eyes, vulnerable eyes, eyes that are generally soft/playful (not sharp or piercing or menacing). That makes me think 9 or 4. I'd go with sx/sp because of the focus on attractability and the sensual/seductive kinda look of them (no shirt on, pouty mouth, finger in mouth). I'll go with 4w5 because there's certain longing to your pictures and some reserve to them. 4w5, 479, sx/sp. (maybe sx5w4 because of Naranjo subtypes, and 2 instead of 7, but the 9 is still there).
> 
> View attachment 261826


I'm getting 9 and 5, actually. Sort of the soft calm I associate with 9s, unemotional expression of the 5. Dunno much about the heart fix. 2?

Alas, I do not currently have pictures of myself, but anyone's good to type my profile pic.


----------



## FlightlessBird

0+n*1 said:


> You have soft features and childlike expressions, not particularily intense. You have drowsy eyes, desirous eyes, vulnerable eyes, eyes that are generally soft/playful (not sharp or piercing or menacing). That makes me think 9 or 4. I'd go with sx/sp because of the focus on attractability and the sensual/seductive kinda look of them (no shirt on, pouty mouth, finger in mouth). I'll go with 4w5 because there's certain longing to your pictures and some reserve to them. 4w5, 479, sx/sp. (maybe sx5w4 because of Naranjo subtypes, and 2 instead of 7, but the 9 is still there).
> 
> View attachment 261826



Well I can see 6, 7, 5 and 9 on you, your heart fix is hard to tell but between 2 3 and 4 I would say 2 haha Your smile gives me a 6w7 vibe instead of 6w5 . 6w7 9w1 2w1 makes sense to me, problably so/sp or sp/so. 

EDIT: I didn't explained why. Well, your smile gives me a 7-ish vibe but not enough 7-ish, clearly not 8 so 6w7. You look calm and treatable and nice so that's 9, also you have a 5 expression but I can't see you 6w5 or 4w5 so maybe your core 6 wing is not too exagerate and quite balanced. I can't see you as a 4 or a 3 so 2 and wing 1.


----------



## FlightlessBird

The Typeless Wonder said:


> Alas, I do not currently have pictures of myself, but anyone's good to type my profile pic.


Your profile picture seems quite 5-ish to me, 5w6


----------



## FlightlessBird

KindOfBlue06 said:


> View attachment 261786
> 
> 
> View attachment 261810


Wait wait wait...you look TOO sx/sp, I'd say 8 or 3, more 3-ish because the "money-power" vibe you give me hahaha but 8 also fits. I'd say you're a dominant person with a good self-esteem, sometimes too serious but can have fun too 
The photo in which you're wearing a suit is like if you were exaggerating a sx/sp 3 xD 
Well, now let's get serious haha, I would say 3 with a balanced wing, then 8w7 then 6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Lord Bullingdon

FlightlessBird said:


> Your profile picture seems quite 5-ish to me, 5w6


I made it.

(Next poster, type the photos above this post).


----------



## FlightlessBird

I like it @The Typeless 
Better I post the photos again

Now me:


----------



## atenea

FlightlessBird said:


> I like it @The Typeless
> Better I post the photos again
> 
> Now me:
> View attachment 262066
> 
> 
> View attachment 262074


I'd say counterphobic 6w5, sx/so. You look defiant, like you're hiding your fear but it's there anyway. Five wing because I get a sense of depth and reserve. Tritype: maybe 6w5/8w7/4w3, not sure...


----------



## daniluni

uhhh...






mines an easy guess


----------



## FlightlessBird

atenea said:


> I'd say counterphobic 6w5, sx/so. You look defiant, like you're hiding your fear but it's there anyway. Five wing because I get a sense of depth and reserve. Tritype: maybe 6w5/8w7/4w3, not sure...


Actually Im 8w7 5w? 3w2 :tongue:
But good guess, it's easy to get confused with 6's and 8's on pictures


----------



## FlightlessBird

My friend wants you to type her :tongue:


----------



## 0+n*1

She looks fresh and delicate and a bit vulnerable. Bright colors and red/rose. I'd go with sx 7 or 9. Maybe 279. I'll include 4 and 6 as other options.


----------



## fasc

4w3-5w4-9w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## Daeva

Why no pics






? :sad:
____


Would you be scared if this came from under your bed?!? (C'mon man, don't be creeped out! I'm just referencing my user name...)









Btw, great idea to make a 'collage', way easier to put on here.


----------



## FlightlessBird

fasc:14410810 said:


> 4w3-5w4-9w8 Sp/Sx


who? my friend?


----------



## cloquet

atenea said:


> I'd say counterphobic 6w5, sx/so. You look defiant, like you're hiding your fear but it's there anyway. Five wing because I get a sense of depth and reserve. Tritype: maybe 6w5/8w7/4w3, not sure...
> 
> View attachment 262210
> 
> 
> View attachment 262218
> 
> 
> View attachment 262234


I get a 1w9 vibe. You remind me of a female version of my 1w9 roommate. Social but with a lot of self-consciousness.


----------



## cloquet

*image removed*


----------



## ai.tran.75

I'm not good with typing but from the first picture you look like a 3 and the 2nd I'm sensing 4w3 - mainly bc you look confident but introverted .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.e.

the first guy seems like an estp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atenea

cloquet said:


> I get a 1w9 vibe. You remind me of a female version of my 1w9 roommate. Social but with a lot of self-consciousness.


Do I look like a 1w9? Interesting... I'm almost sure I'm a 5w4 (maybe 4w5) but 1w9 could be in my tritype...


----------



## WardRhiannon




----------



## Lesuhlee

Istj


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## DomNapoleon

My initial thoughts were 7w6. You seem open mind and very excitable. Gluttony is there to a degree. As for tritype I would say 729. Sx/So.


----------



## 0+n*1

Mmmm. There's assertiveness but there's also softness. Looks friendly but in charge. More steady, less effervescent. And it's still oddly relatable. Maybe 8w9(w7?), social, 2w3,6,8.

I got ninja'd. Mine's for @Lesuhlee


----------



## Kitfool

@Mandraque I guessed 6 (468). 

sp/so (instinct is shot in the dark)


----------



## Helios

Quick, someone do me before I delete this. 

Too late.


----------



## Lesuhlee

@Helios Intp?


----------



## Helios

Lesuhlee said:


> @_Helios_ Intp?


How about enneagram?


----------



## DomNapoleon

*NOTE*: NEWBIES, This thread is about to type people's enneagram not mbti! erc2:


----------



## Lesuhlee

Helios said:


> Quick, someone do me before I delete this.
> 
> Too late.


Type IV


----------



## Adena

Try me? I'd guess other people but... I'm not too sure what happened here to be honest!


----------



## Lesuhlee

Gray Romantic said:


> Try me? I'd guess other people but... I'm not too sure what happened here to be honest!
> View attachment 276345
> 
> View attachment 276353
> 
> View attachment 276361
> 
> View attachment 276369
> 
> View attachment 276377


Type Beautiful 

Type III


----------



## Adena

Lesuhlee said:


> Type Beautiful
> 
> Type III


I was going to say the same to you honestly  thank you! I'd say type 6 for you.


----------



## Quernus

yay


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@narfae 8w7 So/Sx =)


----------



## m.e.

ISTP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcypher

My first guess would have been 4w5, but your enneagram is already stated in your sig. You have a kind face, commonly associated with many F types.

Mine:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^6w5/5w6 Sp/Sx


m.e. said:


> ISTP?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wrong forum =P 
how about Enneagram?


----------



## narfae

Yeah? Hmm, I shall look into it... thanks!


----------



## narfae

I am an 8w7, actually... did you peek? Heheheheh. Sx/sp, though. 

For you, I wanna say 4, but you seem to have a sillier/more social air (in these pics)? Unsure.


----------



## Arcypher

Round 2:


----------



## Deus Absconditus

^6w5 Sx/sp


----------



## DomNapoleon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_narfae_ 8w7 So/Sx =)
> View attachment 282010
> View attachment 282018
> View attachment 282026
> View attachment 282034


1w2-7w6-2w3 So/sx

I type as 1w2 because you seem to pose like a critical thinking way.. as if you were questioning something or criticizing something. The 7 comes from the last picture 




Deus Absconditus said:


> ^6w5 Sx/sp


1w9-6w5-2w1

You seem triple superego for a reason. You seem detached and rational, so I go with 1w9. INFJ. 

Now me: 












>


----------



## Entropic

[No message]


----------



## 0+n*1

5w6, 4-fixed sp/sx

I'll re-post my collage.


----------



## cinnabun

5w4 Sp/So.


----------



## mushr00m

0+n*1 said:


> 5w6, 4-fixed sp/sx
> 
> I'll re-post my collage.
> View attachment 282770


9w1/4w5/6w5 sp/sx



Rinnie said:


> 5w4 Sp/So.


7w6/3w2 or 2w3/9w8 or 1w2 sx/soc ?


----------



## cinnabun

mushr00m said:


> *7w6*/3w2 or *2w3*/*9w8* or 1w2 *sx*/soc ?


Impressive! The bolded are correct:kitteh:.

Lol at 3w2 xD. I am a power-hungry, determined Pikachu!


----------



## Deus Absconditus

0+n*1 said:


> 5w6, 4-fixed sp/sx
> 
> I'll re-post my collage.
> View attachment 282770


5w4 sp/sx



Rinnie said:


> 5w4 Sp/So.


7w6 sx/so

More pics:


----------



## Gorgon

8w9-7w8-3w4 Sx/So


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Foxtop said:


> 8w9-7w8-3w4 Sx/So
> 
> View attachment 282890
> View attachment 282898
> View attachment 282906


9w8 Sp/Sx

@Mandraque
I understand the 1w2 core and the fixes, but So/Sx?


----------



## DomNapoleon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Mandraque_
> I understand the 1w2 core and the fixes, but So/Sx?


You look like a social first because it seems like you are analyzing things from a higher perspective. Social firsts are known for having this kind of intelligence that makes them see how the system works, etc. :th_wink:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Mandraque said:


> You look like a social first because it seems like you are analyzing things from a higher perspective. Social firsts are known for having this kind of intelligence that makes them see how the system works, etc. :th_wink:


interestingly, everything you said about my pictures sounds very 5-ish =P 
I would have thought I looked more 1w9 than 1w2 (more low key, softer eyes, less aggressive), but for the most part, your evaluation of my appearance makes sense.


----------



## DomNapoleon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> interestingly, everything you said about my pictures sounds very 5-ish =P
> I would have thought I looked more 1w9 than 1w2 (more low key, softer eyes, less aggressive), but for the most part, your evaluation of my appearance makes sense.



How would type me based on my last post? :kitteh:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Mandraque said:


> How would type me based on my last post? :kitteh:


4w5>1w9>6w? So/Sx 
btw, I agree that you Social types are typically the most intellectual and focused on "higher perspective", what surprised me was that my gaze is far more single minded than I see in So/Sx (they tend to have a more "spread out" gaze, more interested in the entire sphere of things rather than the more narrow interests of Social last)


----------



## DomNapoleon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 4w5>1w9>6w? So/Sx
> btw, I agree that you Social types are typically the most intellectual and focused on "higher perspective", what surprised me was that my gaze is far more single minded than I see in So/Sx (they tend to have a more "spread out" gaze, more interested in the entire sphere of things rather than the more narrow interests of Social last)
> 
> View attachment 282946
> View attachment 282954
> View attachment 282962
> View attachment 282970


7w6-1w9-4w5 Sp/Sx 

I go with Sp/Sx because your energy seems self restrained, contained, directed with wisdom. The last picture is the ultimate 77777777777. :crazy:


----------



## redneck15

Did these with my phone. Not smiling because I don't smile in real life, I should though.


----------



## Superfluous

alright alright alrightt, 8w7, 5w4, 9w8


----------



## Gorgon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9w8 Sp/Sx


Interesting, I'm curious as to why 
@Superfluous

You fit your tritype quite well. I would say 7w6-4w3-9w8/8w9 Sx/Sp or Sx/So


----------



## Superfluous

Swordsman of Mana said:


> View attachment 282970


you should wear curly hair more often



Foxtop said:


> @Superfluous
> 
> You fit your tritype quite well. I would say 7w6-4w3-9w8/8w9 Sx/Sp or Sx/So


Sx is a given, huh. What impression of me do you get for 4w3 and 9w8 instead of 4w5 9w1?


----------



## Gorgon

Superfluous said:


> Sx is a given, huh. What impression of me do you get for 4w3 and 9w8 instead of 4w5 9w1?


The 749 tritype gives off a pretty airy and ethereal vibe, and while I see some aspects of that in you, you seem a little more grounded and down-to-earth (at least more grounded than what I expect of this type), hence the 9w8 guess. As for the 4w3 guess, you give off an understated dramatic flair with a touch of melancholy (this can be an argument for 4w5 as well, however, imo, people with this core or who have this heart fix tend to give off a more palpable melancholic vibe than those with a 4w3 core or heart fix). 

However, come to think of it, I can definitely sense your 4w5 fix.


----------



## Superfluous

Foxtop said:


> The 749 tritype gives off a pretty airy and ethereal vibe, and while I see some aspects of that in you, you seem a little more grounded and down-to-earth (at least more grounded than what I expect of this type), hence the 9w8 guess. As for the 4w3 guess, you give off an understated dramatic flair with a touch of melancholy (this can be an argument for 4w5 as well, however, imo, people with this core or who have this heart fix tend to give off a more palpable melancholic vibe than those with a 4w3 core or heart fix).
> 
> However, come to think of it, I can definitely sense your 4w5 fix.


Oh, I like you.


----------



## Kintsugi

Double post


----------



## Kintsugi

] 


 ]


----------



## Sixty Nein

Y'all are really hot.


----------



## Kintsugi

@Sixty Nein

2-fix? Explain? (if you meant me, that is )


----------



## Superfluous

Kintsugi said:


> ]
> 
> 
> ]


6w7, 9w8, 2w1 sp/sx


----------



## Kintsugi

All these 2-fixes! I'm very intrigued! xD


----------



## planetanarchy

Mandraque said:


> But please explain why you type someone like that. Type tritype and instincts. Here I go first:
> 
> Without looking at your stats, I picked up 6 immediately, as for mbti: I would say INFJ. you look like someone I know who is an infj, and i suspect they are also ennea 6. It's a little uncanny  a lot of handsome fellows and beautiful ladies on this board.


----------



## planetanarchy

nvm ;x


----------



## planetanarchy

Kintsugi said:


> ]
> 
> 
> ]


I'm confused which person;s pic is "above" mine... but I'll go with this 

I want to say

6w7, 9w8, 4w5. I feel so clueless, lol. I think i'd do a better reading of the picture than ennea typing. mbti? Infp, Infj, intj, entj. eep! lol. gorgeous <3


----------



## Varyafiriel

From younger to older:


----------



## Kintsugi

6w5-9w1-4w3 sp/so


----------



## aendern

alyara said:


> From younger to older:
> View attachment 283402
> View attachment 283394
> View attachment 283410
> View attachment 283386
> View attachment 283378


You are GORGEOUS. You have so much of a Michelle Rodriguez look in some of your pictures.

I would guess ISTJ from pictures alone. Which in enneagram generally translates to 6w5 or 6w7 or 1w9


----------



## cinnabun

Superfluous said:


> @_Rinnay_ always looks like a 2 because 7s are never as cutesy as her lol.
> @_exterminates-daleks_ Enneagram 5w4 Sp/sx totally xD


Or maybe it's my peaceful, happy 9:kitteh:.


----------



## ruskiix

@disguise, I didn't actually think anyone would think I look like a 1, let alone a 5. I mean I'm certain of my type, but I didn't think it was actually visible. Thanks <3 I guess the 1w2 ISTJ I know looks similar in pictures, now that I think
about it.


Also. This website has some ridiculously cute people.


----------



## Vivafara

I like how you guys have such creative ways to pose in a picture.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @disguise
> your tritype looks right, not sure which one is core, but Sx/Sp as opposed to So/Sx
> 
> View attachment 301538
> View attachment 301546
> View attachment 301562


bump =)


----------



## hip priest1

Swordsman of Mana said:


> bump =)


3w4. Some sort of image type for sure.


----------



## kingofrice

^ artistic... in..extrovert..?
I'm very bad at tritypes.. how do you guys memorize all that  

Its funny how I look very cold and shy :/ 
I have very weird photos in my gallery but I would rather keep them private xD


----------



## Mr inappropriate

kingofrice said:


> ^ artistic... in..extrovert..?
> I'm very bad at tritypes.. how do you guys memorize all that
> 
> Its funny how I look very cold and shy :/
> I have very weird photos in my gallery but I would rather keep them private xD


694. You look scared(+surprised) :tongue:


----------



## 0+n*1

9-fixed 7 or the other way around, I'm going to go with 379. Maybe sp-dom, sp/so.

































Me in 5 different expressions (kinda). I am recycling my pictures since I don't have many and I only keep those that I like. Most are edited. So I wouldn't say these pictures naturally represent me but they must come close since it's me and I decided which ones to show. I cannot rotate the first picture and ignore the baby in the last one.


----------



## Vaka

I wanna say 1w9 or 9w1, you also kinda look like an INFJ


----------



## Vaka

lycanized said:


> 9w1 6w7 2w1 maybe


I don't have many pictures either


----------



## Superfluous

@lycanized 5w6, 9w8, 4w5 sp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

3w2 So/Sx .


----------



## Superfluous

Rinnay said:


> 3w2 So/Sx .


3w2? Err.. This has to be revenge for calling you a 2 the other day, isn't it? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

Superfluous said:


> 3w2? Err.. This has to be revenge for calling you a 2 the other day, isn't it? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Revenge? What's wrong with being a 3? 

You do look like an image type in that picture. Not dark or intense enough to be a 4, but not too cutsey to be a 2. Happy and determined like a social 3:tongue:.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Most of the time:








When everything actually goes my way and I'm actually happy:


----------



## cinnabun

Sp 4:kitteh:.


----------



## Slagasauras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slagasauras

Rinnay said:


> Sp 4:kitteh:.


Idk what your picture is but my guess is 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

Slagasauras said:


> Idk what your picture is but my guess is 7
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rinnay said:


> ^ social phobic 6w7. Can see a 4 fix too, specifcally 4w5.


:kitteh:

You look like a kawaii 6w7 sx.


----------



## Slagasauras

Rinnay said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> You look like a kawaii 6w7 sx.


Kawaii my ass.
That's right; kitty has claws, meow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slagasauras

Rinnay said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> You look like a kawaii 6w7 sx.


Still seven. 
Maybe so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom

@Slagasauras 6w7 sx/sp
@Rinnay 2 and 9 fixed social 7w6


----------



## Ninjaws

Slagasauras said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The name's Saurus..
.. Slagasaurus. erc2:


----------



## Superfluous

Rinnay said:


> Revenge? What's wrong with being a 3?
> 
> You do look like an image type in that picture. Not dark or intense enough to be a 4, but not too cutsey to be a 2. Happy and determined like a social 3:tongue:.


3 isn't a bad thing. I'm so Soc last it surprises me took anything of it. Although I'm pretty sure I would have been a 3 If k stayed in my moms life instead of going to my dads. Thanks Rinnie!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

Superfluous said:


> I'm so Soc last it surprises me took anything of it.


Same xD, but then again, I can see why I look So too:tongue:.


----------



## Philathea

@Living dead

You're very pretty! You have a cold beauty, somehow. Somewhat detached and distant. (Not a bad thing)

3w2-5w6-9w8

Skip me ^^


----------



## Superfluous

@Living dead 3w4 7w8 1w9 sp/sx
@Slagasauras cp 6w7, 9w1, 2w3 sp
@Rinnay double checked 7w6, 9w1, 2w3 so/sx
@Xahhakatar 8w7, 4w5, 6w7 so/sx
@0+n*1 5w4, 9w1, 2w1 sx/sp @crashbandicoot 6w7, 9w1 3w2 s sp/so











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

Superfluous said:


> @_Rinnay_ double checked 7w6, 9w1, 2w3 so/sx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol at double checking xD.

You look more 7w6 here . Either Sp or Sx dom here, So is definitly last xD.

Can see a 4 fix as well in this one too.


----------



## Superfluous

Rinnay said:


> Lol at double checking xD.
> 
> You look more 7w6 here . Either Sp or Sx dom here, So is definitly last xD.
> 
> Can see a 4 fix as well in this one too.


Question: has your mind done made up if your guy were 9w1 or 9w8? I understand that I have a good bit of 8 in me though it's clear my core is 7w6. I'm trying to figure out of 4 can easily come off at 8, sexual 4 that is.. Cause I'm well convinced My gut is 9w1.

Yes, tons of sense I make, right? See me l the gently mistyped thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanah0dia

No good at other people's(don't feel I know enough to even try it) but anyone wanna have a crack at mine?


----------



## Adena

Type 4, could be either 4w3 and 4w5. Might have a 7 fix!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^you don't look Sx last. maybe Sexual 3


----------



## Adena

I was actually self typed as a 3w2 for a long time 
for you, 5w4 with a 1 fix.


Gray Romantic said:


> View attachment 304074


----------



## d e c a d e n t

SoM: Some of your pics would make me say 9 if I didn't know you. Idk you look a bit tired I guess. :V 
Gray Romantic: Makes me think either 6 or 7 (though I can see why SoM would say Sexual 3). 

Anyway this picture is a bit old and weird, but:


----------



## Mr inappropriate

crashbandicoot said:


> View attachment 302546
> 
> 
> View attachment 302554


 @Kink

Hmm, sp 6w5 maybe. 614 for tritype.


@Superfluous
741 sp/sx

@Living dead
4w3 sx - 485


----------



## Darkbloom

I get sx 4 AND 8 AND 5?:kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:


----------



## Adena

@crashbandicoot 7w8 9w8 3w2?
View attachment 304074


----------



## Darkbloom

Gray Romantic said:


> @crashbandicoot 7w8 9w8 3w2?
> View attachment 304074


7w6 or maybe 3w2
Your actual tritype makes sense too though

And I agree with your typing for @crashbandicoot:kitteh:


----------



## cinnabun

zanah0dia said:


> No good at other people's(don't feel I know enough to even try it) but anyone wanna have a crack at mine?



6w5 sx/sp (can see a 4 and 9 fix too):kitteh:.


----------



## cinnabun

@Living dead: 3w2-7w8-8w9 so/sx.
@Gray Romantic: Can see you as a social 7w6 or 6w7 core in those, with a 2w3 and a 9w1 fix.
@Kink: 6w5-1w9-5w4 sp/so.
@crashbandicoot: 7w8-3w4-9w8 so/sx.
@Swordsman of Mana: 7w8-4w5-1w2 sx/sp.


----------



## galactic collision

RinnayDelRey said:


> @Animal I can see the 9 fix in those kitty photos, but you look like a: 5w6-4w3-9w1 sx/sp for some reason. Yay! \O/
> Kitty looks like a 8w9 sp xD.
> 
> Dude with the party hat: 6w7-2w3-9w8 so/sx.
> 
> I'm an attention-whore so I guess I'll go again.


You look like a 2w3 with a 7-fix. Not sure about gut.


----------



## cinnabun

And no, that last one is totally different from the other one I posted...I'm just boring and was striking the same pose, but I look happier in that one:laughing:.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@RinnayDelRay

Overdoing cuteness, 7 fixed image core, like 3w2 










Ps: Do anyone think I resemble my avatar ? A bit ? :tongue:


----------



## cinnabun

Lol, called it.

I am failing my 4 fix misrably. @Hotaru @Animal pls teach me how to master the 4 smile, MY SENSAI'S OF LIFE. SNOW LEOPARD!!!

@justforthespark again, social 7w6, but I could also see 6w7, and I can see a 1 fix from you too.



K I keep spamming here, so bye XD.


----------



## cinnabun

crashbandicoot said:


> Overdoing cuteness


Disagree with this. How can anyone overdo cute?:kitteh:

You look like a 9w8 so/sp though.


----------



## Animal

lol @RinnayDelRey @ "master the 4 smile."

Hm. Apparently when I smile everyone types me at 7 and 9 because 4s don't smile.











Just wait, someone will call 972 on me.


----------



## Animal

@_RinnayDelRey_

This is a classic 4 smile. Study it. 












It's from last week. I tried to take a new one but couldn't stop laughing. :th_woot:

4 misery CANNOT be faked. It's _from the heart_ omg. :th_sad:


----------



## Superfluous

It was so cute when Dollie skipped me, very nice, yay.

I would also think 5w6 would do because you're not too expressive, @Animal but your eyes is large and says a lot. "pour fourth" or something like that? hmm


----------



## Animal

Superfluous said:


> 5w6, 4w5, 9w1
> 
> View attachment 318498


You look slightly more 9 fixed in this picture, but I still think you're a 1 fixer. I can't help seeing 7 all over your photos though. It's a combination of longing and admiring and hunger.. some hidden (but not subtle) appetite.. but with a positivity and sweetness. Also the peter-panness.. it's hard to imagine you getting old, yet you still look _wise._


----------



## cinnabun

Superfluous said:


> It was so cute when Dollie skipped me, very nice, yay.


I can't tell if this is like, genuine passive-aggressiveness since I cannot detect sarcasm at all online, but it wasn't intentional, yo.

I already typed that picture anyway, still standing by so 3.


----------



## Animal

Superfluous said:


> I would also think 5w6 would do because you're not too expressive, @_Animal_ but your eyes is large and says a lot. "pour fourth" or something like that? hmm


Hm interesting.. I did mistype at 5w4 for many years and I still don't think 5w6 is outlandish for a fix. In my experience 5s don't know what to do with their limbs in photos (well core 5s, anyway..). but I'm much more grounded in my chest (heart) and eyes.


----------



## Golden Rose

@Animal Obviously 972 
I don't really smile either so I went hunting for the most 'optimistic triad' pictures I could find. 



























Ant this one, just because I'm attached to it for personal reasons:


----------



## Vaka

I almost always have a tired looking blank stare in my pictures, no smiling at all, but I 100% don't do it on purpose lol


----------



## Golden Rose

Animal said:


> Hm interesting.. I did mistype at 5w4 for many years and I still don't think 5w6 is outlandish for a fix. In my experience 5s don't know what to do with their limbs in photos (well core 5s, anyway..). but I'm much more grounded in my chest (heart) and eyes.


Also requesting some elucidations on my head fix (given recent developments too).
Laughing at "don't know what to do with their limbs" and "4 smile"... my poses are always the same.
See? Months of distance, same awkward "head tilt, pretentious hands" pose.

(although I'm genuinely feeling too attention whoreish and that's sort of uncomfortable so enough pictures for now. I'm quite late for life/recovery too and I slept with contacts in, generating lots of eye pain)


----------



## Animal

@Hotaru
All your pictures feel 4w5 with a lot of other withdrawn influence. You have that subtle "Hmm" with your limbs, enough to justify a 5 fix at least based on photos. You have a 9ish "indomitable" air like nobody can get through easily, but the 4 open-eyed window to your emotions. But maybe someone else can play too because much like wiht @Superfluous I know you and I'm biased.


----------



## cinnabun

Lol @ 5's "not knowing what to do with their limbs" in pictures hahaha xD.

I was kinda like that as a teen, I was much more reserved and awkward then.

CLEARLY I WAS A 5 :OOOOO:tongue:.


----------



## Animal

RinnayDelRey said:


> Lol @ 5's "not knowing what to do with their limbs" in pictures hahaha xD.
> 
> I was kinda like that as a teen, I was much more reserved and awkward then.
> 
> CLEARLY I WAS A 5 :OOOOO:tongue:.


5 soul-child. :th_blush:

(According to Maitri, each type's integration point is its soul-child)


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Animal 469 triple misery (pls type me :happy
You actually look less heated than I imagined. Looking calm for an sx4

@Superflous 793 childish smile but not too naive

@RinnayDelRey you just did there lol. Kitty smileys dont count they are an exception.:kitteh:


----------



## cinnabun

crashbandicoot said:


> @_RinnayDelRey_ you just did there lol. Kitty smileys dont count they are an exception.:kitteh:


:crying:


----------



## Mr inappropriate

RinnayDelRey said:


> :crying:


Noo to crying :kitteh: 

You ve become 4 fixed now. Because you cried.


----------



## cinnabun

crashbandicoot said:


> Noo to crying :kitteh:
> 
> You ve become 4 fixed now. Because you cried.


:laughing:

*Laughs to much, is back to being a 2*

:angry:


----------



## Animal

crashbandicoot said:


> @_Animal_ 469 triple misery


:crying::crying::crying:



> (pls type me :happy


UGH SMILEY FACE SHOOT IT >.< I HATE HAPPY THINGSSSS




> View attachment 318842


Just kidding! :kitteh:


Head lead, 9 fix.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Animal said:


> :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> 
> 
> UGH SMILEY FACE SHOOT IT >.< I HATE HAPPY THINGSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding! :kitteh:
> 
> 
> Head lead, 9 fix.


Just head lead ?? 

W8 while Imma upload a new photo. 

Btw I thought you were an emotion vampire, guess I was wrong you are actually sweet :laughing:


----------



## Animal

crashbandicoot said:


> Just head lead ??


5 eliminated.




> W8 while Imma upload a new photo.


*W8s.*



> Btw I thought you were an emotion vampire, guess I was wrong you are actually sweet :laughing:


As long as my broken heart isn't part of the equation... sweet indeed :th_o:


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Okk two for one )


----------



## Animal

crashbandicoot said:


> Okk two for one )


That is an adorable picture. You remind me of that 7w8 guy from Game of Thrones.. 










Some people say he's a 8w7 but I stick by 7w8.



In your case, 7. Probably w8.


As for her.. hm. Can you send another shot? In that shot my gut instinct says 3, but I also feel like I don't have enough info.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Aww thanks )

Ok here is another one . I type her as x69 btw


----------



## Animal

crashbandicoot said:


> Aww thanks )
> 
> Ok here is another one . I type her as x69 btw


I'd say 3w2, I think. 2w3, maybe.. but 3w2 is more likely. Lovely lady.


----------



## ruskiix

crashbandicoot said:


> Okk two for one )


Yeah, when I saw that, my first thought was 7.

Older pictures:


----------



## atenea

crashbandicoot said:


> Aww thanks )
> 
> Ok here is another one . I type her as x69 btw


She reminds me of a 2w3 I know.

And @ruskiix: sexual Five, not sure about the wing.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

atenea said:


> She reminds me of a 2w3 I know.
> 
> And @ruskiix: sexual Five, not sure about the wing.
> 
> View attachment 318890
> 
> 
> View attachment 318898
> 
> 
> View attachment 318906


I think 469. 9 leading. 

Edit: changed my mind 6 leading, 6w5 


@ruskiix 2w1


----------



## Daeva

@crashbandicoot
based on your previously posted photos;

Yeah, 7w6 with that sly smirk  
379 tritype, sp/so

---

My turn 

I'm a shy guy, so here's a shy smile








But that doesn't mean I can't be foul and mean








No, I'm not trying to rhyme








That would just be asinine








Capisce?!


----------



## Superfluous

RinnayDelRey said:


> I can't tell if this is like, genuine passive-aggressiveness since I cannot detect sarcasm at all online, but it wasn't intentional, yo.
> 
> I already typed that picture anyway, still standing by so 3.


it was sarcastic, almost borderline lol, you're cool. I didnt see your typing for me!


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@_Animal_
Reading some of your commentary on pictures, I wonder how someone can get that much from a photo. Guess I'm bad at picking up visual vibes.

(Anyway, no new pics from me atm, so whoever should try typing @Boogie man. Although I would say 7w6 looks fair to me based on those pics)


----------



## galactic collision

Both times I posted my photos on this thread people told me they could see my 1-fix. Can anyone clarify where they see it or in what way it is visible?


----------



## Animal

Boogie man said:


> @crashbandicoot
> based on your previously posted photos;
> 
> Yeah, 7w6 with that sly smirk
> 379 tritype, sp/so
> 
> ---
> 
> My turn
> 
> I'm a shy guy, so here's a shy smile
> View attachment 318930
> 
> 
> But that doesn't mean I can't be foul and mean
> View attachment 318938
> 
> 
> No, I'm not trying to rhyme
> View attachment 318946
> 
> 
> That would just be asinine
> View attachment 318954
> 
> 
> Capisce?!
> View attachment 318962


You SERIOUSLY bleed 7w6. Are you still reconsidering types?


----------



## ruskiix

Kink said:


> @_Animal_
> Reading some of your commentary on pictures, I wonder how someone can get that much from a photo. Guess I'm bad at picking up visual vibes.
> 
> (Anyway, no new pics from me atm, so whoever should try typing @_Boogie man_. Although I would say 7w6 looks fair to me based on those pics)


I also thought it was strange until I realized I look JUST like the other sx 1 I know in pictures. Something about the eyes and general expression--slack face, but majorly intense, with no hostility in the eyes. Intense concentration and control.

I may be confusing ENFP/ESTP body language for 7s. But. Something about them just tends to look relaxed, fun, silly but not trying for the image of silliness.

Etc.


I would've been confused if no one saw sx in my last pictures. Those were taken by the sx 1 when I was dating him. In a selfie, I look very different--but when I'm actually reacting to someone, yeah, I think it's obvious by how focused I am on them and how reactive I am.


----------



## Daeva

Animal said:


> You SERIOUSLY bleed 7w6. Are you still reconsidering types?


Nah, I mostly settled on my typing, it's only the 'sometimes-not-7-ish-at-all'-reactions of me that can make me doubt it, as my mood changes every 12.44 minutes. Yes, I timed it.
The only part that I still haven't quite figured out is the gut fix.

Btw, you SERIOUSLY bleed 4w3 :wink:, the heart is obvious, more so than the other two triads. 
And then those Sx eyes.. Unmistakable!


----------



## Animal

Boogie man said:


> Nah, I mostly settled on my typing, it's only the 'sometimes-not-7-ish-at-all'-reactions of me that can make me doubt it, as my mood changes every 12.44 minutes. Yes, I timed it.


That is very 7ish. The mood changing every 12.44 minutes bit- and especially that you claim to have "timed" it. Hahahaha.



I think they left the "Flippant/flamboyant/intense/raging MOODS" out of 7 descriptions. But it is never absent from real Sx 7s.



> The only part that I still haven't quite figured out is the gut fix.


Ah i seee.



> Btw, you SERIOUSLY bleed 4w3 :wink:, the heart is obvious, more so than the other two triads.
> And then those Sx eyes.. Unmistakable!


Haha. It may be even more unmistakeable when I'm pissed off, like today..


----------



## cinnabun

Daaaaaaaaaayum.

4w3-5w6-8w9 sx/sp.

Lol, this was a few years ago at my best friends birthday. These are my two best friends. I was so drunk this night XD.


----------



## Sabrah

I'm honestly a little more curious about which MBTI type others would guess.


----------



## Ninjaws

Sabrah said:


> I'm honestly a little more curious about which MBTI type others would guess.
> 
> View attachment 320954


Solid, grounded. That focussed Te look. Looks pretty no-nonsense. I think xSTJ.
Oh wait, this is about enneagram, right? 9w8 or 6w5?


----------



## Gorgon




----------



## Daeva

Animal said:


> That is very 7ish. The mood changing every 12.44 minutes bit- and especially that you claim to have "timed" it. Hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they left the "Flippant/flamboyant/intense/raging MOODS" out of 7 descriptions. But it is never absent from real Sx 7s.


Yeah, mostly 4's and 6's get described as being vulnerable to mood shifts. But I'm thinking the sx instinct in general makes people more.. erratic, regardless of type.
If you then factor in the restlessness of type 7, it's no wonder that they too would have trouble staying even-keeled.



Animal said:


> Haha. It may be even more unmistakeable when I'm pissed off, like today..


I've got to say, that look in your eyes sure as hell does not leave me cold!
And I hope you find a way to let off some steam. May I suggest a punching bag? :wink:


----------



## Animal

Boogie man said:


> Yeah, mostly 4's and 6's get described as being vulnerable to mood shifts. But I'm thinking the sx instinct in general makes people more.. erratic, regardless of type.
> If you then factor in the restlessness of type 7, it's no wonder that they too would have trouble staying even-keeled.


Yup.. 478. :/
I am not "even keeled' but I am consistent and I'd say it's fairly predictable how I will react to things, for those who know me anyway. When I'm truly upset or angry my moods can last a really long time, but others can come and go.



> I've got to say, that look in your eyes sure as hell does not leave me cold!
> And I hope you find a way to let off some steam. May I suggest a punching bag? :wink:


I was a volcano before. There was raging fury in my core and all I wanted to do was explode and destroy. I fantasized for hours about tearing it all down, burning everything. I walked around town, blasting rage music with a charge of my iphone in the middle because I needed more. I was dripping with sweat, but i still had enough energy left to destroy a small village with my bare hands. 

A short quote (one of many)



> I keep visualizing "burning everything down" but theres nothing to burn except my own heart
> 
> And without that there is no reason to survive



On my long rage-walks I exerted at least enough energy to sleep. Now I am on my way to bed and my mood is averted at least temporarily..










Listening to some nice music.. 









I wonder if moods and "negative reactions" are this persistent for 7s.


----------



## Daeva

Animal said:


> Yup.. 478. :/
> I am not "even keeled' but I am consistent and I'd say it's fairly predictable how I will react to things, for those who know me anyway. When I'm truly upset or angry my moods can last a really long time, but others can come and go.


Those that know me well are rarely surprised when I go from lightheartedly joking around to a sudden state of frustration and disappointment and complaints about the discrepancy between reality and my idealistic needs.
However, most others would say I'm rather a chill person. I tend to hide those negative moments to others as I don't want to be a Debby Downer. Even though I strongly dislike hiding myself like that.

I'm frequently angry and/or frustrated, but even when feeling a huge amount of anger, it's never lasted even a single day.



Animal said:


> I was a volcano before. There was raging fury in my core and all I wanted to do was explode and destroy. I fantasized for hours about tearing it all down, burning everything. I walked around town, blasting rage music with a charge of my iphone in the middle because I needed more. I was dripping with sweat, but i still had enough energy left to destroy a small village with my bare hands.
> 
> A short quote (one of many)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I keep visualizing "burning everything down" but theres nothing to burn except my own heart_
> 
> _And without that there is no reason to survive_
Click to expand...

Yes, that all-consuming rage. The need to taste blood, to destroy something beautiful. Only to find your own heart burned to a cinder. 



Animal said:


> On my long rage-walks I exerted at least enough energy to sleep.  Now I am on my way to bed and my mood is averted at least temporarily..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to some nice music..


That song is perfect for the aftermath; like soft raindrops soothing the landscape after a violent storm has passed through.



Animal said:


> I wonder if moods and "negative reactions" are this persistent for 7s.


For me, even though my moods can get very intense and extreme, they tend to be relatively short-lived. It's very rare for me to stay in a bad mood for very long. As long as I have an outlet for my emotions, I can 'transmute' them and they work _for_ me. Then even the negative ones will power me up and give me gusto for life.

However, if I can't find an outlet, my insides will eventually turn into this driving, pushing frustration that then leads me to experiencing this deadening apathy where I seem to have lost my ability to see anything of meaning and value in life. It always surprises me how easy it is to fall into that state of mind (of heart?).

I'm still wondering how much of that is really 7 though.


----------



## Daeva

Thanatesque said:


> View attachment 320978
> View attachment 320986


Neutral expression with piercing eyes, I'd say sx 5w4 for you. As for tritype, 458 perhaps?


----------



## atenea

@Thanatesque: you look 5w4 sp to me.


----------



## atenea

Is anybody there? :tongue:


----------



## cinnabun

RinnayDelRey said:


>


No skipping 

@atenea Hi gurl, hi. I'm here, type me . I'm on the left.

You look like a 5w6 sp/so to me.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Type this person!


----------



## cinnabun

DaeyMarieisme said:


> View attachment 322850
> 
> 
> Type this person!


:dry:


----------



## Vaka

You're partying, must be a 7w6


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

*sits feeling sad*


----------



## galactic collision

type my cat based on this photo










i think he's an infj 6w5
what do you think


----------



## cinnabun

DaeyMarieisme said:


> *sits feeling sad*




The aim of the game is to type the person _above_ you while being typed yourself.


----------



## cinnabun

lycanized said:


> You're partying, must be a 7w6


Typist! OMG.

(jk xD).


--

Person 1: Idk, 2w3? sx maybe?
Cat: INTJ 8W9 XD.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

I never understood games -_-


----------



## galactic collision

The girl above looks maybe like 6w7? I don't know.


----------



## atenea

RinnayDelRey said:


> No skipping
> 
> @atenea Hi gurl, hi. I'm here, type me . I'm on the left.
> 
> You look like a 5w6 sp/so to me.


I'm not the one who skipped you :tongue: two members posted pictures after yours... :wink:

Anyway... I think you look like a 7w8 sx.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Beauty Like The Night 

296 sp


----------



## Dangerose

@crashbandicoot, same actually, 269 sp/so I think

(skip me, next person can do crashbandicoot or whatever)


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

I'd think 6 from that picture, personally. But then, I haven't investigated the Enneagram that much.









What do you think?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Lord Fudgingsley 5w4 > 9w8 > 4w3 so/sx


----------



## psychologic

@Despotic Nepotist 6w7 9w1 3w2 sp

View attachment 463050
View attachment 463106
View attachment 464946


----------



## Vaka

9w1 sounds right, then maybe 6w7 and 3w4. Very cute, btw.

Pictures in the spoiler tag

* *


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah

H


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah

Runaway said:


> @Doll sx 4w5? The hair, the eyes, the dreamy expression all seem very 4ish to me.
> 
> View attachment 461074
> View attachment 461082
> View attachment 461090


7w6 as fuarkk mayne


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah

piscesfish said:


> A few of me:
> 
> View attachment 441762
> View attachment 441770
> View attachment 441778


I REALLY wanna say 2w3 for you.


----------



## psychologic

@lycanized Thank you :th_love: Guess on instinct stack? 4w5 5w4 8w9 sp/sx for you. 
@Strong Bulk Brah I've already seen your tritype and stack but I will say you fit your tritype well lol. Definitely would've guessed 783.


----------



## Daeva

Strong Bulk Brah said:


> View attachment 465498
> View attachment 465506
> View attachment 465514
> 
> ill try it out mayne. horrible horrible quality on last pic doe


Social 6w7 with a 3w2 fix

********--********

@_Animal_ and I;


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah

rhythmic said:


> @lycanized Thank you :th_love: Guess on instinct stack? 4w5 5w4 8w9 sp/sx for you.
> @Strong Bulk Brah I've already seen your tritype and stack but I will say you fit your tritype well lol. Definitely would've guessed 783.


Kind of curious, why?


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah

Sun Daeva said:


> Social 6w7 with a 3w2 fix
> 
> ********--********
> 
> @_Animal_ and I;


why? digin the hair btw


----------



## Darkbloom

Difficult, but... @Sun Daeva 1w9-7w6-3w4 sx/so @Animal 4w3-7w6-9w8 sx/so


From today
View attachment 466090


----------



## Darkbloom

@Beauty Like The Night 2w1-9w1-6w7 sp @crashbandicoot either 2 or 6w7>9w8 sp

You got special typings, hope it's not against the rules)))


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah

Amaranthine said:


> Difficult, but...
> @Sun Daeva 1w9-7w6-3w4 sx/so
> @Animal 4w3-7w6-9w8 sx/so
> 
> 
> From today
> View attachment 466090


eeeeerrrrrr 4w3 sx/so


----------



## Daeva

Strong Bulk Brah said:


> why? digin the hair btw


Hehe, thanks.

I said 6w7 because I see a strong head energy in your photo's.
You seem to be pushing forward a strong, almost sarcastic energy, but at the same time, there seems to be some pulling back, some hesitation and tension with going forth in full.
And Social, because of elimination, basically. I don't see the Sp holding back, nor the Sx need to possess, as dominant energies. There is, however, quite an 'open' field of energy, that I get from your pictures, which I'd put at Social.




Amaranthine said:


> Difficult, but...
> @_Sun Daeva_ 1w9-7w6-3w4 sx/so
> @_Animal_ 4w3-7w6-9w8 sx/so
> 
> 
> From today
> View attachment 466090


If I ever doubted your type, I don't anymore. If you turn out to be any type other than Sx 3, then... lol, I don't know, something.
But yes, Sx 3!!!


----------



## Darkbloom

Sun Daeva said:


> Hehe, thanks.
> 
> I said 6w7 because I see a strong head energy in your photo's.
> You seem to be pushing forward a strong, almost sarcastic energy, but at the same time, there seems to be some pulling back, some hesitation and tension with going forth in full.
> And Social, because of elimination, basically. I don't see the Sp holding back, nor the Sx need to possess, as dominant energies. There is, however, quite an 'open' field of energy, that I get from your pictures, which I'd put at Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever doubted your type, I don't anymore. If you turn out to be any type other than Sx 3, then... lol, I don't know, something.
> But yes, Sx 3!!!


Any reasons?)


----------



## Animal

@Amaranthine
I couldn't agree more with @Sun Daeva .. those pictures really scream Sx 3. I would probably say 3w4.
You are really gorgeous too.


----------



## Daeva

Amaranthine said:


> Any reasons?)


You have that.. quality.. that I recognize in Sx 3's. 
I know, that doesn't help much, but I'm struggling to find words to describe it.

Marina Diamandis is someone who I type at Sx 3w2;










There is an image-conscious sensuality that she plays up, while, even though she has a 2-wing, she stays distant with a colder, sharper look than if she were a type 2.


----------



## Animal

Rala said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo. Marina is a sp or sx 3w4, don't ruin my dreams XD


 I'd be open to debate on the wing but there's so much.. pride...




Rala said:


> @_Animal_ and @_Sun Daeva_ , both sx 47X in that picture :tongue:
> @_karmachameleon_ 271
> 
> View attachment 466514
> View attachment 466522
> View attachment 466530
> View attachment 466538
> View attachment 466546
> 
> 
> from old to new


triple-reactive Sx/Sx


----------



## Daeva

Sun Daeva said:


> You have that.. quality.. that I recognize in Sx 3's.
> I know, that doesn't help much, but I'm struggling to find words to describe it.
> 
> Marina Diamandis is someone who I type at Sx 3w2;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an image-conscious sensuality that she plays up, while, even though she has a 2-wing, she stays distant with a colder, sharper look than if she were a type 2.


I've been enneagramming some more, and










Marina Diamandis is probably Sp/Sx 3w2, damnit.

So..


@Amaranthine 

I could see Sp/Sx 3 for you for sure.

--

@_Rala_
Triple Sx, Quadruple Reactive :ninja:


----------



## Dangerose

@Rala, 468 sx/sp?

Does sp 6w7 seem ok for me, visually?

(Sorry, some of these I posted already, don't have too many pictures on this computer)


* *


----------



## Rala

Animal said:


> I'd be open to debate on the wing but there's so much.. pride...


That is true, but there is also that 4ish spice in many of her songs. Plus, I got a lot of pride too. BUT I am confused about her wing too..


----------



## Animal

Rala said:


> That is true, but there is also that 4ish spice in many of her songs. Plus, I got a lot of pride too. BUT I am confused about her wing too..


Yeah. It is definitely confusing.

I'm pretty sure she's Sp/Sx though. Her song topics are more about how she isn't really living her life, and about who she wants to be etc. Compare it to Maria Brink who sings all about sex and conquest.

Sx 3:





Sp 3:






See the difference.. Marina is singing about how to protect yourself. Also these type of themes:






All Sp stuff.



So I agree with @Sun Daeva that she's Sp/Sx ... which means @Amaranthine would likely be Sp/Sx as well, at least visually...


I could see, also, the Sp-3 "image of no image" in both @Amaranthine and Marina:










Marina's image is "perfect" but without many add-ons. Compare that to Sx 3's like Maria Brink or David Bowie.












"image of no image" makes more sense for Marina, thus Sp/Sx.


----------



## Rala

Sun Daeva said:


> @_Rala_
> Triple Sx, Quadruple Reactive :ninja:


DAMN IT, tell me that chick from Banshee has the same tritype as me 'cause I loved her in the series


----------



## Darkbloom

I know very little about Marina but I always assumed w4, she doesn't seem like a 3/2 celebrity to me
(I guess I could see myself being w2 though, honestly through typing at 2 I realized how I'm not very 4-ish ad especially haven't been when I was younger)


----------



## Rala

Animal said:


> Yeah. It is definitely confusing.
> 
> I'm pretty sure she's Sp/Sx though. Her song topics are more about how she isn't really living her life, and about who she wants to be etc. Compare it to Maria Brink who sings all about sex and conquest.
> 
> Sx 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sp 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference.. Marina is singing about how to protect yourself. Also these type of themes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Sp stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> So I agree with @Sun Daeva that she's Sp/Sx ... which means @Amaranthine would likely be Sp/Sx as well, at least visually...
> 
> 
> I could see, also, the Sp-3 "image of no image" in both @Amaranthine and Marina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina's image is "perfect" but without many add-ons. Compare that to Sx 3's like Maria Brink or David Bowie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "image of no image" makes more sense for Marina, thus Sp/Sx.


Maria Brink - sx 3w4 with an 8 fix, Marina - sp 3w2 (most probably, I see it now) with a 1 fix... only a 1 fix could explain why she's so perfect  Not my kind of perfect, but as in flawless.


----------



## karmachameleon

Rala said:


> @Animal and @Sun Daeva , both sx 47X in that picture :tongue:
> @karmachameleon 271
> 
> View attachment 466514
> View attachment 466522
> View attachment 466530
> View attachment 466538
> View attachment 466546
> 
> 
> from old to new


What makes you say 271? 
And for you, 3? No reason why lol, i dont have a lot of experience with enneagram.
And some Fe type.


----------



## Rala

karmachameleon said:


> What makes you say 271?
> And for you, 3? No reason why lol, i dont have a lot of experience with enneagram.
> And some Fe type.


Just the first thing that came to me, really, as soon as I saw your pictures. You have that 2 + 7 vibe my sister has. As for instincts, I really don't know 
Ha 3  Why?


----------



## karmachameleon

Rala said:


> Just the first thing that came to me, really, as soon as I saw your pictures. You have that 2 + 7 vibe my sister has. As for instincts, I really don't know
> Ha 3  Why?


I was thinking youre probably a heart type. So i thought either 2 or 3 (i think i forgot 4 existed) and then i just went with 3.
But i see you have a 3 wing so i was somewhat right?


----------



## Darkbloom

More about Marina...
Isn't Electra Heart some sort of alter ego/maybe part of Marina but not really her or something she supports? More like a parody in some parts?
That whole concept doesn't seem 3w2 to me, maybe 3w4.
I talked to someone about her and they even mentioned 6 or 7 as a possibility, which I could also see, especially 6w7 playful criticism towards 3 and their 3 side, maybe?
I could see 3w4 though, but definitely w4.

Edit: I had her album cover as an avatar for a year yet I feel so confused every time someone's talking about her :frustrating:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

^True. I don't know if 3w2 seems quite right.

SpSx I can see though, like this song I'm listening to atm:





The idea of holding on to a relationship even though she feels it's gone stale doesn't seem that Sx-first, but can see SpSx be like that.
(Lol, this song is so sad)

Tsk, derailing, but yeah.



lycanized said:


> There are so many pretty girls here and I'm just meh


you are cute though


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Amaranthine said:


> hm
> 
> Is towel not a clothing choice good enough for a 3?
> Or are you really so seduced by it that it must be 2? :redface-new:


No but its sexier ofc ! Less clothes, more sexiness !
Sex=s2x. Im really deep into personality with my typings. Not superficial even one bit !:smile:


----------



## karmachameleon

crashbandicoot said:


> No but its sexier ofc ! Less clothes, more sexiness !
> Sex=s2x. Im really deep into personality with my typings. Not superficial even one bit !:smile:


s3x makes more sense but fine
I relate to that song btw. If we broke up and then all of a sudden theres no one left to love me and give me attention, its horrible. But i wouldnt want the guy back if there was no attraction at all like shes saying.


----------



## Vaka

Distortions said:


> you are cute though


Aww, thank you. Even just that means a lot to me, I have horrible self esteem, or rather unstable self esteem. I'm really trying to work on being and feeling beautiful and not just cute. I want to get into using makeup


----------



## Adena

Well then since no one posted any pictures... 















(this is me on a field trip without sleep nor makeup lmao)


----------



## Shadow Tag

Definitely seeing either 1w2 or 1w9. Not sure about tritype, but I could see 4w3/5 and 7w6 in there, too. Your eyes have this intensity that makes me think sx first. I'll go with 1w9 - 4w3 - 7w6 sx/so

From page 32 (they were ignored by the person under me :/)...



> Tried to do my usual neutral expression here:
> View attachment 454394
> 
> 
> Bored look:
> View attachment 454402
> 
> 
> Happy look:
> View attachment 454410


----------



## Philathea

@tenefix

Hmmmm 1w9-6w5-3w4
(Heart fix jumped out the least to me). I know you're a core 9 but you seem more.. not "prickly", but you have a sharper air than I usually see from core 9s, not the same soft gaze.

Anyway,













............I will probably regret this someday :laughing:


----------



## Shadow Tag

@Philathea

4w3 - 7w6 - 9w1 sx

So, for your heart fix, I see 4, 4, 4, and 4. 4w3 to be exact, just judging by the picture. This is because you seem more willing to be "out there" than a 4w5; I don't see somebody who is super withdrawn, pas du tout. You give off a vibe that yes, you are a tad shy, but you don't mind your time in the spotlight (this is based on your edits, smile, and general disposition fyi).

Head fix: Your humor, as you portray it, seems very 7w6 or 6w7. It's quirky and fun, but you seem a bit cautious about it. I'll go with 7w6, as it contrasts the general pessimistic 4ness with some light-hearted humor, which I see.

Gut: Wasn't clear to me, but I see 8 and 1 _less_ than I see 9. You seem a bit more, I dunno, "balanced" than a 47x without a 9-fix honestly.

Instincts: Not sure of your exact stack, but I see sx through and through. Your expression, while smiley and fairly warm, has this intensity to it. It's hard to say exactly why, but it's how you came off to me at least.

Also, I really appreciated your typing of me for a couple reasons. I don't think I'm a 1, BUT I've always felt some kind of selective connection to it (stress point when I thought I was a 7, now my wing), and it's cool/interesting that you picked up on it! I've gone back and forth between 6w7 and 7w6 for my head fix, too. I have a hint of nervous energy to me, and it's tough to determine if it's a 6w7ish or 7w6ish energy (it's comparable to Jess' on New Girl haha). But you were spot on when you say that my heart type doesn't jump out; I don't even know it myself!

Skip me btw


----------



## Philathea

@tenefix

Thank you so much for that thoughtful analysis =) And you were pretty close! I type as a 4w5-6w7-9w8, but lately I've been wondering if I have a 7 fix rather than 6!


----------



## psychologic

@lycanized Yeah it was mostly just intuitive, don't take it too seriously haha. You seem emotionally intense like a 4 but with a 5-ish aloofness. What do you type as?  @Strong Bulk Brah Your eyes have a mischievous playfulness to them which feels 7 to me. I considered 7w6 but the last picture is definitely strong 8-fix/wing. You also seem ExTP, probably ENTP. 3 is more of a feeling but 2 and 4 don't seem to fit you.

View attachment 463050
View attachment 474586
View attachment 474594

lol


----------



## karmachameleon

@rhythmic ^937 sp

type meee

* *





View attachment 474642

me as a kid:
View attachment 474666


----------



## karmachameleon

For some reason this thread always dies when i post.


----------



## ai.tran.75

karmachameleon said:


> @rhythmic ^937 sp
> 
> type meee
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474642
> 
> me as a kid:
> View attachment 474666


I'm getting a 3w2 with your selfie and 7w8 for your childhood photos 

So I'm guessing 379 ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

7w6 2w3 8w9

View attachment 475386


----------



## Daeva

pippylongstocking said:


> 7w6 2w3 8w9
> 
> View attachment 475386


Sp/Sx 1w9 3w4 5w6

~~

My warped and twisted self;











My statue-esque self;











The more-me-than-me self;


----------



## 0+n*1

I'm thinking sx. If I have to place you in an area, I see 7/6, 2/3 and 9, but 279 is too soft and positive. Maybe a 728 or something like that. I know how you type(d) and my guess is a bit off.


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah

rhythmic said:


> @lycanized Yeah it was mostly just intuitive, don't take it too seriously haha. You seem emotionally intense like a 4 but with a 5-ish aloofness. What do you type as?
> @Strong Bulk Brah Your eyes have a mischievous playfulness to them which feels 7 to me. I considered 7w6 but the last picture is definitely strong 8-fix/wing. You also seem ExTP, probably ENTP. 3 is more of a feeling but 2 and 4 don't seem to fit you.
> 
> View attachment 463050
> View attachment 474586
> View attachment 474594
> 
> lol


Only thing I cant type you as is dayyyuuuummmmm


----------



## psychologic

Strong Bulk Brah said:


> Only thing I cant type you as is dayyyuuuummmmm


The only thing you CAN'T type me as lol ok


----------



## Shadow Tag

0+n*1 said:


> I'm thinking sx. If I have to place you in an area, I see 7/6, 2/3 and 9, but 279 is too soft and positive. Maybe a 728 or something like that. I know how you type(d) and my guess is a bit off.


Don't worry, I didn't forget about you.

You look like you're either a head- or gut-type. I'm leaning toward gut personally. I get a 1ish vibe from you, 1w9 sp. Don't take this to heart because it's just a picture, but you're expression is similar to another 1w9 sp friend I have. He looks like he's actively trying to repress his anger and turn it into this neutral-ish warmth. It's just that this is the same vibe I get from you. I chose the 9-wing because you seem just a bit softer than a 1 or 1w2.

For your head-type, I can see either 5 or 6. There seems to be a cerebral aspect of you that screams 5w6, though you could also be 6w5. I just don't see any indication of a phobic-counterphobic dual going on inside you from those pictures.

Heart is definitely the hardest to see (and the hardest to type for me personally). My gut reaction is 3w4. Despite not wearing a suit, you have this professional demeanor, but it's not in the forefront, more of an afterthought.

Final verdict: 1w9 - 5w6 - 3w4 sp/sx or sp/so (can't really figure out your instinctual blindspot).

I wonder what these pictures will make me seem like...


----------



## BroNerd

I'd be interested in what people think of my Enneatype and that of my ex - providing the picture above.
Core type and tritype w/wings and stacking?
I'm an ENTP and she's an INFJ if that helps.


----------



## BroNerd

tenefix said:


> Don't worry, I didn't forget about you.
> 
> You look like you're either a head- or gut-type. I'm leaning toward gut personally. I get a 1ish vibe from you, 1w9 sp. Don't take this to heart because it's just a picture, but you're expression is similar to another 1w9 sp friend I have. He looks like he's actively trying to repress his anger and turn it into this neutral-ish warmth. It's just that this is the same vibe I get from you. I chose the 9-wing because you seem just a bit softer than a 1 or 1w2.
> 
> For your head-type, I can see either 5 or 6. There seems to be a cerebral aspect of you that screams 5w6, though you could also be 6w5. I just don't see any indication of a phobic-counterphobic dual going on inside you from those pictures.
> 
> Heart is definitely the hardest to see (and the hardest to type for me personally). My gut reaction is 3w4. Despite not wearing a suit, you have this professional demeanor, but it's not in the forefront, more of an afterthought.
> 
> Final verdict: 1w9 - 5w6 - 3w4 sp/sx or sp/so (can't really figure out your instinctual blindspot).
> 
> I wonder what these pictures will make me seem like...
> 
> View attachment 480721
> 
> 
> View attachment 480729
> 
> 
> View attachment 480737


Hmm, for you - I'd say that I get a triple positive vibe from you.
Maybe 9w1-2w3-7w6 so/sx or so/sp
Possibly 6w7 head fix but I think 7w6 is more likely.


----------



## BroNerd

BroNerd said:


> View attachment 480785
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in what people think of my Enneatype and that of my ex - providing the picture above.
> Core type and tritype w/wings and stacking?
> I'm an ENTP and she's an INFJ if that helps.


Bumping this. Anyone wants to try?


----------



## Shadow Tag

@BroNerd do you happen to have a bigger version and/or multiple pictures? It's hard for me to see. :[


----------



## BroNerd

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156441617580521&l=18215f7eb4

Not sure if you can see it or not but this should work.
Different picture but size is better.


----------



## Shadow Tag

@BroNerd

My first impression of you is 6w5 sp. You give off a vibe of being friendly, yet guarded, possibly from fear of being disliked. Plus, you look like a head-type and neither 7 nor 5 look quite right for some reason. You feel like you're heart-type is last, and it's difficult to say for sure, but 2w1 makes the most sense and reinforces your soft-ish appearance. As for gut, I cannot decide between 9 and 1. Like, it's actually a toss-up for me. I'll just choose 9w1.

So for you: 6w5 - 9w1 - 2w1 sp/sx

For her: I mean, just by appearances she looks like a 9w1 sx/sp. Whether I'm right or wrong, it was easier to type her. Her head- and heart-fix seem similar. I mean that she looks 4w5 and 5w4. Not sure which comes before which though. If I had to guess, 4w5 and then 5w4.

So in the end: 9w1 - 4w5 - 5w4 sx/sp

Hope I helped. But as fun as it is to type based on pictures, it's hard to do and very inaccurate.


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah

rhythmic said:


> The only thing you CAN'T type me as lol ok


hahahahahahaahahhahahaha CAN* hahahahahha

awkward


----------



## BroNerd

tenefix said:


> @BroNerd
> 
> My first impression of you is 6w5 sp. You give off a vibe of being friendly, yet guarded, possibly from fear of being disliked. Plus, you look like a head-type and neither 7 nor 5 look quite right for some reason. You feel like you're heart-type is last, and it's difficult to say for sure, but 2w1 makes the most sense and reinforces your soft-ish appearance. As for gut, I cannot decide between 9 and 1. Like, it's actually a toss-up for me. I'll just choose 9w1.
> 
> So for you: 6w5 - 9w1 - 2w1 sp/sx
> 
> For her: I mean, just by appearances she looks like a 9w1 sx/sp. Whether I'm right or wrong, it was easier to type her. Her head- and heart-fix seem similar. I mean that she looks 4w5 and 5w4. Not sure which comes before which though. If I had to guess, 4w5 and then 5w4.
> 
> So in the end: 9w1 - 4w5 - 5w4 sx/sp
> 
> Hope I helped. But as fun as it is to type based on pictures, it's hard to do and very inaccurate.


Thank you so much. I'm definitely a core 6. Was thinking that I'm a 693 of some sort actually.
But you make a pretty good point about 2w1.


----------



## QueenOfCats




----------



## d e c a d e n t

@_QueenOfCats_
No picture?

Okay, looking back a few pages... not sure, 7 maybe? Or perhaps some image type (2 or 3 rather than 4 though). And 9 for gut. 

Lets see...

















I think these works.


----------



## psychologic

@Distortions 6w5 9w1 4w5 sp/sx

View attachment 506146
View attachment 506154


----------



## karmachameleon

rhythmic said:


> @Distortions 6w5 9w1 4w5 sp/sx
> 
> View attachment 506146
> View attachment 506154


sp 3


----------



## sometimes

@rhythmic 9w1 7w6 3w?

P.s. You're so pretty

View attachment 506202


----------



## karmachameleon

I could see either 1, 3, 4, 9


----------



## sometimes

View attachment 591970


View attachment 591978


View attachment 591986


View attachment 591994


View attachment 592002


Random variety.


----------



## Keijukainen

Hi, oh this thread is dead ? What a shame, it's funny !
Bring back it to life  A guess for me ? (; (MBTI, enneagram (tritype if you can) and instinctual variants ? 
See you ! (; 

* *


----------



## bleghc

wow you're gorgeous ! almost two years late but infj 6w5 > 9w8 > 2w3 so/sp! 










hope u all appreciate this quality


----------



## Crowbo

7w6 so/sx


----------



## bleghc

istj 6w5 > 2w1 > 1w9 sp/so !


----------

